# Markus Ruhl XXXL - clips from his first training video



## MuscleM4n (Sep 25, 2005)

http://rapidshare.de/files/1376297/XXXL.wmv.html


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 25, 2005)

Does he have a recent video? Only one I own is Ronnie's. Ruhl is my favorite BB however. He's added a good deal of size since that clip. Right on for the post!


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 26, 2005)

His newest video out is ; Markus Ruhl - Made in Germany.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 27, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> His newest video out is ; Markus Ruhl - Made in Germany.


Sweet. Thank man. I may buy that one. Have you seen it? Any good if so?


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 28, 2005)

Yes i have got it

It's really really good.

Most training videos get a bit boring but his is different.

yeah superflex go buy it


----------

